# cardio coding help on stents



## jwilsonwkona (Jan 26, 2009)

I know when a physician does a lt heart cath and then stents it you can only charge the stent. Can you charge the coronary angiography, ventricular angiogram, saphenous venous graft angiography and LIMA angiography if it is all done on the same side?

thanks


----------



## lcterry (Feb 5, 2009)

You can charge for the left heart cath if the physician was performing a diagnostic heart cath and then decided to stent. You would put a 59 modifier on 93556 and 93555.

You can also bill for the SV graft 93540 and the LIMA 93539 at this time.

If the patient had a previous diagnostic heart cath and the stenting was done at a different setting you can only bill the stent.

Hope this helps,

Colette


----------

